# Gluv-it and Hericuliner



## daver (Aug 4, 2008)

I have an old Starcraft "riveted" aluminum boat that has a several rivets that leak. I want to seal the rivets with Gluv-it and then coat the entire inside with (grey) Hericuliner. Does anyone know if the Hericuliner will apply to the Gluv-it or is there a compatibility issue?


Thanks,
Dave


----------



## ceejkay (Aug 5, 2008)

to be honest with you, glovit will react worse with your boat than the hericuliner. hope these help..
glovit msds
https://www.marinetex.com/MSDS%20PAGE_files/MSDS%20pdfs/Gluvit.pdf 
HERCULINER msds
https://www.herculiner.com/images/msds_herculiner.pdf


----------



## daver (Aug 6, 2008)

ceejkay,
Thanks for the reply. With all the chemicals....a hazmat suit might not be a bad idea!

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2008)

I emailed Marinetex to have a representative come on board and describe their stuff for us..............no takers yet


----------



## ceejkay (Aug 6, 2008)

a respirator and gloves should be all you need. harbour freight has the respirator on sale for 32$ right now.


----------



## Brine (Jan 25, 2009)

ceejkay said:


> to be honest with you, glovit will react worse with your boat than the hericuliner. hope these help..
> glovit msds
> https://www.marinetex.com/MSDS%20PAGE_files/MSDS%20pdfs/Gluvit.pdf
> HERCULINER msds
> https://www.herculiner.com/images/msds_herculiner.pdf



The link for Gluv-it no longer works. Can someone tell me about the worse "reaction" that happens with Gluv-it?


----------



## Brine (Feb 3, 2009)

TTT

Alright, help me out. I'm getting close to Gluv-It stage.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 3, 2009)

man I looked all over for something bad about Gluvit - I couldn't find anything.

the only thing I read was that prep work was the biggest factor to it's effectiveness. Basically ecth it up good and apply a heavy coating of it, then paint over it.

I don't think you'll have any problems with it.


----------



## Brine (Feb 3, 2009)

ok, so I looked at the MSDS and it says it's corrosive. Maybe that's the issue?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 3, 2009)

it may be corrosive... but when it comes into contact with what other chemicals or materials?

I'll look through the MSDS and see if I can see anything that jumps out at me


----------



## russ010 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Conditions to Avoid:* Extreme heat, sparks, and open flame. Incompatible materials, oxidizers and oxidizing conditions. Product may slowly corrode copper, aluminum, zinc and galvanized surfaces. 

I pulled this off the MSDS.. why would they make it for something it could corrode.. this may just be one of those "in case it happens" or "we got burned for this in court, so better say it to be safe" ordeals..

I would think it would be fine still... I wouldn't be afraid to use it


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just about anything will be corrosive to aluminum in the right conditions. Lake and ocean water will, and look, aluminum boats are still made. Also, certain corrosion on aluminum, is normal, and in fact required, if not clear coated. When exposed to air, the clean aluminum from a freshly cut piece will fairly quickly start to corrode, providing a protective coating for the rest of the piece. I have heard no bad things about Gluv it, so I would still go with it.


----------



## Brine (Feb 4, 2009)

I've looked around, but have not found any pics of someone who applied the Gluv-it. Are they just putting it around the seams/rivets, or are they coating the entire inside of the boat? From what I have read, you want to apply a paint on top of it any where it will be exposed to sunlight.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 4, 2009)

I read a post on this site a long time ago where the guy coated the whole underside of his boat then painted it. I just looked for it, but couldn't find it.


----------



## Ouachita (Feb 4, 2009)

Brine said:


> I've looked around, but have not found any pics of someone who applied the Gluv-it. Are they just putting it around the seams/rivets, or are they coating the entire inside of the boat? From what I have read, you want to apply a paint on top of it any where it will be exposed to sunlight.


Here is a link I saw of a Gluv-it application when I was figuring out what to put on the bottom of my boat. Hope it helps. https://tinyurl.com/cpk9mc


----------



## Brine (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Ouachita,

I had thought everyone used this on the inside of the boat tho not the outside #-o 

Didn't realize this formed such a hard/thick barrier.

Thanks again!


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Brine said:


> I had thought everyone used this on the inside of the boat tho not the outside #-o


I think that is where it is most used. I cannot say anything towards how well it holds up on the outside (leave that to Ouachita to answer) but it on the inside, it really works wonders.


----------



## Seaark24v (Feb 4, 2009)

By no means an expert opinion, but heres my thoughts: From what I have seen with herculiner type products, you may have an adhesion issue with the Gluv-it under the Herculiner. Most spray liners require a roughed up surface and then a cleaning with an acetone type product for proper adhesion. I would expect peeling of the liner in the areas were the Gluv-it was.


----------



## Ouachita (Feb 5, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > I had thought everyone used this on the inside of the boat tho not the outside #-o
> ...


As far as the herculiner or bedliner type products it seems to be used almost exclusively on the inside. I am not sure how well it works as a sealant. Those that I have read that used it on the outside (See LBH recent post) did not have good results. The products like Gluv-it, Frog Spit or Steelflex are for the outside of the hull to protect it from abrasion and to seal it. Frog Spit and Steelflex are widely used on mudmotor boats and airboats to protect the hull and have teflon additives that help them to slide over gravel or vegetation in shallow water. I can't see how putting anything on the inside would completely seal the boat from leaky seams or rivets. You can't get complete coverage because you are have to deal with ribs, channels and you are only covering the rivet tail and the outside of the two pieces of aluminum that are being held together by the rivet. Of course the most important thing is to make sure that the rivets are tight before you put any type of sealant on them. Before I covered my own boats hull in Steelflex I tightened every rivet with a rivet punch in an air chisel backed up on the tail by a sledgehammer head.


----------



## kenn (Nov 8, 2010)

I think no need to worry as long as it will be applied on the inside of the boat.


----------

